# New guy



## $$JD$$ (Jan 22, 2006)

Hey everyone,

Im 20 yrs old, 165 lbs and have been working out for the last 5 yrs. Ive been reading these forums for some time now, and I have to say I have probably learned more in the short time ive visted this site than I learned the past few yrs. Im looking foward to learning even more now that ive signed up. And hopefully ill be able too add sumthin to the conversations here, instead of mouching off all this great free info. haha Thanks

JD


----------



## GFR (Jan 22, 2006)

$$JD$$ welcome to IM


----------



## Arnold (Jan 23, 2006)

$$JD$$ welcome to IM!


----------



## $$JD$$ (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks guyz


----------



## MyK (Jan 24, 2006)

welcome to IM!


----------



## BB's Dad (Feb 23, 2012)

*20 the post*

new guy also 50years old 202 pounds built. TRT for life


----------



## dizzyphil (Feb 23, 2012)

I have been a member now for over three months. Read, Read, Read and research my friend before  you ask any questions. The folks here know their stuff and will help you if you help yourself first!!! 

Welcome

Diz


----------



## charley (Feb 23, 2012)

Welcome to IM.........


----------



## make (Feb 23, 2012)

welcome to IM!


----------



## 69grunt (Feb 23, 2012)

Hello!


----------



## Kimi (Feb 23, 2012)

Welcome!!!


----------



## aminoman74 (Feb 24, 2012)

welcome


----------



## Hypertrophy1 (Feb 24, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## brazey (Feb 24, 2012)

Welcome to IronMag!


----------



## ecto (Feb 26, 2012)

Welcome.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 27, 2012)

Big welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## grynch888 (Feb 28, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 28, 2012)

welcome


----------



## aminoman74 (Feb 28, 2012)

welcome


----------



## xpillz.com (Feb 28, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Bieberhole69 (Mar 1, 2012)

Same for me bro, longtime reader, new member. I've already picked up more in the last week as a member than in the last couple years lurking. Welcome!


----------



## bigd36 (Mar 2, 2012)

Welcome!!!


----------



## 9mm. (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi.


----------



## mth496 (Mar 5, 2012)

Hey now.  Welcome to the board, its a really good one.


----------



## Poseidon (Mar 5, 2012)

Welcome, new here.


----------



## Paramour (Mar 7, 2012)

Hello.


----------



## Rawpowder (Mar 15, 2012)

Welcome.


----------

